# Darek Zabrocki



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2017)

Another interesting artist I found recently: DAREK ZABROCKI

I do like the impressionist vibe he brings to SF/F settings in particular:

http://www.darekzabrocki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/slumsfinal_DarekZabrocki.jpg

http://www.darekzabrocki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/darek-zabrocki-paris2b.jpg

http://www.darekzabrocki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/darek-zabrocki-fairy-bay.jpg

http://www.darekzabrocki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/nightlife6h3final_DarekZabrocki.jpg


----------



## Danny Creasy (May 30, 2017)

I like those.


----------

